# Just what were these retards thinking of?



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2006)

> * Putting lit candles on a christmas tree? duhhhhhh...... lucky noone was hurt. This type of stupidity is so bad, that the city should sue these people to recover the costs of fighting the fire! If someone had been killed, I would have nominated the tree "decorator" as a darwin candidate *



Candles on tree ignite house fire
Officials estimate the damage at $3 million.
By Rachanee Srisavasdi and Katherine Nguyen
THE ORANGE COUNTY REGISTER

A blaze that broke out on a Christmas tree adorned with a dozen lit candles caused $3 million in damage to a Newport Beach house and its contents, fire officials said Monday.

The fire on the 2200 block of Port Durness occurred just after midnight, while the husband and wife were exchanging gifts, Newport Beach Fire Division Chief Ralph Restadius said.

The family had put lit candles on the tree as part of a Scandinavian tradition, Restadius said. After the wife noticed the tree had caught fire, the husband threw a bucket of water on the flames and the wife called 911.

The couple ran upstairs to grab their children, ages 5 and 6, Restadius said. A grandmother also got out safely.

Firefighters put out the fire at the 3,600-square-foot home after three hours.

The family, whose name was not released, moved into the house in July. The roof will have to be replaced, and all the contents of the home – including original works of art – were destroyed, Restadius said.

Article - News - Candles on tree ignite house fire


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2006)

It was kind of a stupid thing to do alright, but I can't help but feel for them a little at Christmas time. Damn shame.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2006)

it is an old German tradition. My Oma did it for years, but her tree was always fresh, as I was growing up maybe at 7 yrs the candles gave way to an electric bubble candle which had a neat flickering effect 

candles on a tree in this day and age ? now way .........


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 26, 2006)

This in the Fire Brigade is one of those things we describe as....


*Job Security*  

Idjits are Idjits. Stuff happens around them at an accelerated speed.


----------



## Chief (Dec 27, 2006)

Merry CHRISTMAS. By the way, honey, the Christmas Tree's on fire. I love you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2006)

and yet syscom has the nerve to make a thread about stupid British people!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2006)

*DARWIN AWARD!*


----------



## Erich (Dec 27, 2006)

Darwin award...........is that anything like bonehead award ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2006)

****ing idiots.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

How do people that stupid acquire a house that nice? God is cruel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2006)

Because they dont deserve it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2006)

Well they don't have it for now anyway as it has no roof...

Idiots!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Well they don't have it for now anyway as it has no roof...
> 
> Idiots!



 You're right, Gnomey.

Lord I apologize for taking your name in vain. You do work in mysterious ways.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2006)

Two lessons here, boys and girls..
1. Money doesn't buy you brains.
2. Dumb isn't cheap.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

who says GOD does not have a sense of humor Matt ?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Not me Erich. Gnomey proved it to me!


----------



## Friend (Jan 21, 2007)

My best friends are the "Retards" you are talking about.

1) Did they have candles on their tree? Yes.
2) Were they lit? No.
3) Did they catch fire like the rest of the house AFTER a strand of lights caught the tree on fire. Yes.

What could cause more harm to this family who lost EVERYTHING? 
The news reporters who were POLITELY asked to leave the family alone (several times), but decided to spin their own sensational story to capture headlines or having their 6 year old to hear "you are stupid for lighting candles on your tree" or maybe just you are a "retard".

If the story you heard sounds ridiculous, that's because it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2007)

Well friend, it's very noble of you for sticking up for your friends - have they begun filing a defamation law suit? I would if what you say is indeed true, but its funny, I seen this story all over the news and never heard anything to the contrary stating that the candles didn't cause the fire. Here's a link that's still live...

Christmas tree candles cause multimillion-dollar damage - Yahoo! News

And quoting the article..

*"Firefighters said *a blaze that ripped through the family's luxury residence in Newport Beach, south of Los Angeles, was caused after candles placed on a Christmas tree ignited branches."

So if this is true someone better be investigating what the firefighters and reporters said and what is and isn't true...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2007)

I stand by the OC Register news story.

They generally don't sensationalize stories like this. And if it wasn't true, then that story would have gotten converage.

And were you in the house fighting the fire? Or did you just hear from them their side of the story which is highly likely to be biased.

By the way, welcome to the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2007)

And Sys, the article you posted stated the following...

_"The fire on the 2200 block of Port Durness occurred just after midnight, while the husband and wife were exchanging gifts, *Newport Beach Fire Division Chief Ralph Restadius said.*The family had put lit candles on the tree as part of a Scandinavian tradition, Restadius said. After the wife noticed the tree had caught fire, the husband threw a bucket of water on the flames and the wife called 911."_


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Retards. And worse? Retards who have procreated.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 22, 2007)

Of course. My wife is a nurse and she swears that the stupider the person, 
more easily pregnant they get. And frequently.


----------



## Chief (Jan 22, 2007)

Look fella's take this word of advise. Don't marry on looks alone. You have lazereyesurgery give yourself 20/20 vision, you can get plastic surgery make yourself look beautiful, you can have Liposuction and make yourself skinny, but you can't fix stupid, nope. Stupid is forever. -Ron White-


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 22, 2007)

As a FireFighter myself all I can say to the "Friend" comment above is that it is good that everyone from the family involved is safe.

Your order of priority when dealing with any situation on the job is simple.

1. Your fellow FireFighters.
2. All other people.
3. Property.

People have accidents. Accidents do NOT have people.

You would not believe the number of times I have arrived back at the station shaking my head at "Sublime Stupidity."

Eg. A Maroon spots a rat in his garage, grabs a can of cigarette lighter fuel, sprays it on rat and lights a match.

Burning rat runs under house, destroying $ 750,000.00 house.

Who was dumb, the human or the rat?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 22, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Of course. My wife is a nurse and she swears that the stupider the person,
> more easily pregnant they get. And frequently.



Oh my God that is true. It's like Darwin in reverse


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Rat. Lighter fluid. 

Reminded me of the Darwin Award winners who decided to go ice fishing. Loading up their brand new $30k truck with the necessities of ice fishing: Case of beer, shotgun, sticks of dynamite, and the dog. Then proceed to the middle of the frozen lake. First order of the day, drink the beer. Next, load the shotgun. Pet the dog. Then light the stick of dynamite and throw it onto the ice to make a hole in which you plan to throw more dynamite ensuring a rich harvest of stunned fish. Brilliant.

First stick is thrown. Dog runs after stick. Dog grabs stick and turns back toward to frantic dog owners. Dog is confused. Dog owner grabs shotgun. Dog continues back towards dog owners. Owners yell at dog. Dog is more confused, but continues toward owners. Dog owner shoots 12ga birdshot at dog in frantic attempt to convince dog to stay away.

Injured and very frightened dog runs under brand new truck in an attempt to hide.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 22, 2007)

Try this. We rescued this clown. Even though we should probably have spared humanity from any chance of him reproducing in the future.

Long wheel base 4x4. Has one of those.

Steep drive over 1 in 3 slope. Has one of those.

Problem with hand brake in 4x4. Has one of those.

Jack for 4x4. Has one of those.

A Brain before you climb under the jacked up 4x4 with faulty handbrake on a sloping drive. *Missing*

Took us 15 minutes to get to where the Maroon was lying pinned with crushed ribs under the rear axle of 4x4. Another 10 to stabilise vehicle and lift it to get him out.

Imagine trying to explain (after the rear end height was locked by cribbing) that we were going to let the tires down.  It makes it more stable for the rest of the operation.

The wee voice saying "Oh God, Nooooooo." under the vehicle was the source of many a joke afterwards.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2007)

Imagine your workload if you didn't have any "retard" call outs, kiwi.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 22, 2007)

It would certainly leave more time for the important things.

like BEER.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

yet despite being stupid they can still afford all this nice stuff, capitolism at its finest....


----------

